# Hi, everyone.



## Salim (Dec 21, 2006)

A "hello" to all you people in here. I'm new to this site as of today but not new to dp. In fact, I've had it for some 30+yrs. I'm 41 yrs old.

I've been diagnosed only two-and-a-half years now. Before that I was merely existing still, as if, in a torture chamber. I'm taking lamotogine and klonazepan which are my two saviours; now I'm functional.

No anti-depressant tried, so far, has been really effective. I've tried: amitriptylene, Ludiomyl, venlafaxine, Paxil, Prozac, Lexapro and, perhaps, one or two others.

Brain fog (diorganization, confusion), anxiety (and, of couse tension), mental fatigue, insomnia, depression and secondary (mine) passivive-aggressive personality disorder are prominent signs and symptoms with me. I have lots more that I can tell.

Could anyone share with me some of the meds. which work for them? I'd really appreciate that. See you a little later.

Take care of yourselves. 
p.s. has anyone you know tried Electro Convulsive Therapy (ECT)?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi... I'm just about to go to bed... but i wanted to welcome you first... so "welcome to the site" =).

Darren


----------

